
Where the "Oh fuck, the internet is here" came from - DanielRibeiro
http://deathboy.livejournal.com/1082404.html
======
ErrantX
Todays much needed "laugh out loud" moment:

 _How do you, ideologically speaking, defeat a crowd that is enthusiastically
demanding that you "DO A BARREL ROLL! DO A BARREL ROLL!!" ?_

~~~
rubidium
I know this wasn't your point, ErrantX, but to answer the quote:

You don't need to. By ignoring or laughing at their juvenile antics, and by
not engaging them as adults, you win. Not to defend Scientology, but as absurd
as the gathering was it is not going to impact much of anything. The world is
a bigger place than internet memes.

~~~
ErrantX
True perhaps. Although I think there is a distinction here, where the crowd is
being _deliberately absurd_.

Such absurdity garners undue attention, which also highlights the criticism
(of Scientology) they are supporting. And what does Scientology do to respond?
Call them trolls, they look petty. Take them seriously, they look silly.
Confront them, they look violent. Ignore them, they look like they have
something to hide. And all the while the camera is rolling.

So it is a two pronged sword; you're drawing attention to the cause. And there
is simply no response your opponent is able to give that benefits them.

~~~
steveklabnik
Maybe next time Anon should simply shout "When did Tom Cruise stop beating his
wife?"

More seriously, you raise a good point: there's no response that's good for
them. Not responding is probably the best, but even it's not a great option.

